# Oceanmaster heaver



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

The 8-12 model in like new condition. $100 rod is located in Nova


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Pics added. Fished once or twice, then collected dust. Pics are of both but rods are in separate. Take em both for $175


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Couldnt fit all the pics in previous thread


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Spin or conv?


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Conventional. Only one left


----------



## hifishing (Dec 22, 2009)

Please close.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2017)

Both rode gone?


----------

